# Fitness



## LMN (6 Dec 2022)

Hey can anyone help me I missed my fitness test because of emergency reason and showed up 10 minutes late and they kicked me out from location anyhow my recruiter closed my application I am feeling bad even though not even try for test I did the preparation from weeks but they closed it is there anyway can re appeal?


----------

